

PirateBrowser - No more censorship - bane
http://piratebrowser.com/

======
umrashrf
It's not a browser. It's a pre-configured Firefox with Tor and proxy manager.

~~~
tuturu
>It's not a browser

>It's Firefox

So Firefox is not a browser?

~~~
umrashrf
Firfefox is a browser. PirateBrowser is not.

